# US tax - mailing from UK



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Is there a recommended way of mailing the US tax return from the UK?

As I rarely send letters these days, I'm not sure of the facilities available now.
Is it necessary to use a receipted service?

I hear that there are stiff penalties for improper tax returns, so I would like to get it right the first time.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

It used to be possible to mail tax returns to the IRS office in the London embassy, and have them forward it on to the relevant office in the US. That way, you got ready proof of delivery at relatively low cost. However, as part of its "commitment to improving customer service", the IRS closed its London office a couple of years ago, so you now have to mail things directly to the US.

In practice, I've found recorded delivery and receipted delivery from the UK to the US to be... patchy. In many cases, the USPS simply doesn't operate well with other countries, and so you often don't get the receipt you have paid (handsomely) for.

In your case, I suspect you are including a check (cheque) or other payment? If yes, then I'd just mail this through normal international letter mail. When the IRS cashes your check (cheque) it can then hardly complain that you didn't send a return.

If not sending any payment, maybe look at recorded delivery options, but don't necessarily expect any actual proof of delivery. An online notice of 'delivered into the USPS' might be as good as it gets.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

I sent Form 8854 "International Tracked and Signed" and saved multiple screenshots of the tracking as it bounced around Pennsylvania for three days. In the end I rang RM, who contacted their US counterparts. A few hours later it was delivered, and I was able to take a final screenshot showing the signature.

Not cheap though.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note - it's not at all required to send your returns via a receipted service. I've sent them regular postal mail for years and never had a problem. (Not that I've checked, but I figure if they are concerned about what they do or don't receive from me, they'll be in touch.)

You can use the IRS online service in a month or two to request a transcript of your returns and that will show you whether or not they were received and entered into the system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks JustLurking and iota2014 for your swift responses.

I will be sending a cheque, so that's a good idea of using it to be aware of receipt of the return.

From your experiences, it doesn't seem worthwhile using an expensive receipt service, so I'll use normal International mail service at the Post Office.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> You can also use the irs payment option to pay directly online with CC or bank debit.
> You can file online using Turbotax or Taxact.com.


Not always - depending on your filing status and some of the details of your returns, it may not be possible to e-file using the online tax services - particularly from overseas. Your mileage may vary.

Making a payment from overseas can also be a problem. Direct bank debits and (I think) credit cards must be from US cards and/or US banks. Using a foreign credit card from overseas involves a "service fee" to a third party provider. And a bank transfer from a foreign bank can involve rather hefty bank fees. https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/foreign-electronic-payments
Cheers,
Bev


----------

